

Atlanta News.YC groups on LinkedIn & Facebook - jraines

I've created groups for Atlanta hacking/startup fans and founders on Facebook &#38; LinkedIn.<p>Facebook:
Atlanta YC Hacker News fans<p>LI:
Atlanta Startup &#38; Hacker News Interest Group
======
manvsmachine
... and I had gone all this time without succumbing to Zuckerberg...

~~~
kirubakaran
umm... I am sure didn't mean _that_ ;-)

------
randallsquared
On Facebook: Found no results for: Atlanta YC Hacker News fans

~~~
jraines
Damn -- I don't understand. I made it public.

Here's the URL:

<http://git.facebook.com/group.php?gid=7827464693>

~~~
randallsquared
Oddly, I can see that, and was able to join the group, but it still doesn't
show up in Facebook's search. Maybe they only index daily or something.

